# Le Pape Benoît XVI a un iPod



## eric_d (10 Mars 2006)

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=58180

;-)


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'italien , il écoute de la musique classique voilà . Génial et alors ?


----------



## CBi (10 Mars 2006)

L'article ne dit pas s'il l'a pris blanc ou noir...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Noir pour son côté diabolique


----------



## Warflo (10 Mars 2006)

Blanc 
Je l'ai lu sur une new quelquonc


----------



## Imaginus (11 Mars 2006)

Je comprends pas l'Italien les gars...  Sa Sainteté à un Ipod nano ? Bah si ca se trouve il ecoute le podcast d'Adam Curry ou celui de David Guetta


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mars 2006)

On pourrait pimenter la news en disant que Benoit XVI est le _premier_ Pape à posséder un iPod. Mais cette info appelle d'autres questions toutes aussi passionnantes : utilise-t-il iTune, a-t-il un compte .mac, que pense-t-il de l'absence du latin dans OsX et du passage à Intel ?
Sinon, pour Steve, c'est une continuité : ses objets cultes deviennent des objets du culte.


----------



## greg2 (12 Mars 2006)

Bah, ça doit être pour écouter le podcast du Vatican!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Je crois qu'on lui a offert.  

Mais, du coup, si toutes les grenouilles de bénitier en font autant, les ventes d'iPod ne sont pas prêtes de fléchir.


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2006)

Dieu seul le sait...







  






endiamo per fare la traduzione alora !

En fait c'est le directeur de la radio vaticane qui pour celebrer les 100 ans de la radio et pour signifier aussi le virage du numérique a offert symboliquement un ipod à sa sainteté avec la gravure:"Per Sua Santità, Benedetto XVI" 

il faut dire aussi que la radio transmise en 40 langues à un podcast en français (entre autre, voir le repertoire podcast dans itunes)

Ils font tout de même remarquer qu'il y avait des ipod nano defectueux au début de la production _(histoire de contrebalancer la pub faite à apple)_


----------



## steinway (12 Mars 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> ses objets cultes deviennent des objets du culte.


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2006)

au fait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mars 2006)

mieux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Il y a même la Bible en SMS. On aura tout vu... 
Pour être juste, précisons que çà ne provient pas du Vatican.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

J'espère qu'il écoute du Bach. Il paraît que ça fait croire en Dieu.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

En fait il a pris un iPod vidéo, comme ça il peut regarder peinard des films de culte...



_Je sors_


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> En fait il a pris un iPod vidéo, comme ça il peut regarder peinard des films de culte...
> 
> 
> 
> _Je sors_



Le Vatican est connu pour avoir la plus grande bibliothèque ....... de livres érotiques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Nous avons enfin un pape jeune et dans le coup... Nous sommes sauvés!   :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il écoute du Bach.



Que dalle! Il a podcasté l'oeuvre complète de Escriva de Baraguer pour se la repasser en douce...


----------



## boodou (13 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est le directeur de la radio vaticane qui pour celebrer les 100 ans de la radio et pour signifier aussi le virage du numérique a offert symboliquement un ipod à sa sainteté avec la gravure:"Per Sua Santità, Benedetto XVI"



J'hallucinne, il a un ipod gravé ! Un pape fashion victim 
(merci Naas pour la traduction )


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

Donc c'est sûr hein?
Ce fil n'est pas à déplacer dans "rumeurs"?
Vous êtes persuadés de la véracité de vos infos?

...
Cool, je file prévenir tous mes amis alors.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2006)

j'espère qu'il écoute le podcast de Paris Hilton, c'est à son niveau...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2006)

Vous pensez qu'il sera victime de l'effet halo ? Il va switcher sur un iMac ou sur un mini ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mars 2006)

Les employés de Radio Vatican ont offert un Ipod Nano au pape Benoît XVI, venu visiter leurs studios pour le 75ème anniversaire de la station. L'Ipod est de blanc, et Benoît XVI a commenté le geste de ce généreux employé par cette phrase : "Les ordinateurs, c'est l'avenir". Dans sa playlist, Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky...


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2006)

*déjà bu*    mais ,on avait pas la playlist


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

Est-ce qu'avec 17 jours de retard on peut encore appeler ça de l'info?  



			
				eric_d a dit:
			
		

> 10/03/2006





			
				sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 27/03/2006


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Mars 2006)

Ting !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Les employés de Radio Vatican ont offert un Ipod Nano au pape Benoît XVI, venu visiter leurs studios pour le 75ème anniversaire de la station. L'Ipod est de blanc, et Benoît XVI a commenté le geste de ce généreux employé par cette phrase : "Les ordinateurs, c'est l'avenir". Dans sa playlist, Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky...




deja bu, peut etre, mais tu viens tres bien de resumer les 2 pages de l'autre topic....alors laisse les parler......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Et Maxime, http://archives.nouvelobs.com/recherche/article.cfm?id=141784&on en a parlé ?


----------



## Nephou (27 Mars 2006)

_*fusion*_


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

pape->soutane->zip->fusion


j'ai bon ?


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

avec le précédent oui, celui ci semble avoir les tuyaux qui marchent normalement...  :rose:


----------

